
FBI probes suspected breach of another Democratic org by Russian hackers - aestetix
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/fbi-probes-suspected-breach-of-dccc-computers-by-russian-hackers/2016/07/28/71210464-5536-11e6-b7de-dfe509430c39_story.html
======
mtgx
Sounds like a great time to be using electronic voting machines, doesn't it?
But I for one wouldn't worry too much about the Russians stealing the election
for Trump. I'm sure the NSA can _steal back_ the election for Hillary (or just
steal it).

It's too bad nobody seems to care about exit poll results in the U.S., as long
as their favorite candidate is "winning" (which seems to justify wild swings
between exit polls and real results).

